# Practical Woodworking



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Practical woodworking from:

https://www.facebook.com/handcraftedinwood


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have talent John....


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are quite handsome. Wood cooking implements are nice, particularly with all those coated pans.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought Corporal Punishment was banned?! *shock*

I really like those grooves in the paddle portion; nice design feature!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If it isnt politics its sex. What is this forum coming to?


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> I thought Corporal Punishment was banned?! *shock*
> 
> I really like those grooves in the paddle portion; nice design feature!


Those are cutting boards, but your wife could get quite handy with them if you transgress.


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

sunnybob said:


> If it isnt politics its sex. What is this forum coming to?


You must be quite deprived if you see them sexy.

Ha ha


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Holic46 said:


> Those are cutting boards, but your wife could get quite handy with them if you transgress.


he's got your boards confused w/ the ''Boards of Education and the Seat of Knowledge''...
or Dan is vividly reflecting on his early years.. 
then again it may be an on going thing for Dan....

.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

I do recall those "Board of education". The holes were there to reduce the wind resistance so they could swing harder. They also made for an interesting welt pattern that some would flaunt as a badge of of courage. .


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> I do recall those "Board of education". The holes were there to reduce the wind resistance so they could swing harder. They also made for an interesting welt pattern that some would flaunt as a badge of of courage. .


I have omitted holes and included grooves, same function - different pattern.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I recall them too...
but that stopped when I stood my ground when I had absolutely nothing to do w/ something... 
I wasn't even there when the incident occurred, ''they'' demanded a confession, to name names or it was going to get it beaten out of me....

Parochial school had some seriously sadistic staff...


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> I recall them too...
> but that stopped when I stood my ground when I had absolutely nothing to do w/ something...
> I wasn't even there when the incident occurred, ''they'' demanded a confession, to name names or it was going to get it beaten out of me....
> 
> Parochial school had some seriously sadistic staff...


That's why you should newer let the schooling interfere with education.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm glad my education consisted of hold out your hand until the yardstick came down. Changed a lot when the hand lowered below the desk top and the yardstick became two shorter sticks with jagged edges.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Holic46 said:


> I have omitted holes and included grooves, same function - different pattern.


and three welts!!!!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Holic46 said:


> You must be quite deprived if you see them sexy.
> 
> Ha ha


another spelling mistake! You know thats spelt deprAved, dont you.


----------

